# كيفية تحويل من فورتران الى ماتلاب



## Badran Mohammed (3 يوليو 2008)

اريد ان احول من صيغة الفورتران الى الماتلاب للبرنامج الذي تحت 

Do I=0,m
Do J=0,n
B(i,j)=0.0
C(i,j)=0.0
T(i,j)=0.0
Psi(i,j)=0.0
U(i,j)=0.0
V(i,j)=0.0
Psin(i,j)=0.0
Tn(i,j)=0.0
End Do 
End Do


----------



## ahmedmecha (3 يوليو 2008)

for i = 1: m
for j =1 : n
B(i,j)=0.0
C(i,j)=0.0
T(i,j)=0.0
Psi(i,j)=0.0
U(i,j)=0.0
V(i,j)=0.0
Psin(i,j)=0.0
Tn(i,j)=0.0
end
end​


----------



## Badran Mohammed (5 يوليو 2008)

مشكور اخي الفاضل على الرد واذا اريد ان تخرج النتائج النهائية بصيغة مصفوفة كيف ذلك مع التقدير


----------



## ahmedmecha (6 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم

الناتج سوف يكون على شكل مصفوفه !! يعني مصفوفة B مثلا بأبعاد MXN وكذلك بقية المصفوفات .. وسوف تكون كل العناصر أصفار حسب البرنامج , أكتب في الـ command widow مثلا C أو T وسوف ترى الناتج


----------



## NAG1985 (12 مايو 2009)

اخوى ممكن اعطيك برنامج فورتران تحولا الى ماتلاب
مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## ahmedmecha (13 مايو 2009)

لم يكن ماكتبته تحويلا .. انما نسخ فقط !!
لا أحد يحب أن يكلف نفسه ويقرأ على الاقل كيف يمكن عمل loop في الماتلاب .

الى الاخ NAG1985
إن كان الكود كبير ومعقد فالماتلاب يمكنه تنفيذ كود الفورتران مباشره ... يوجد مايسمى MEX files والتنفيذ يتم بخطوات قليله إقرأ الـ help وان لم تتمكن من إيجاد الحل ضع الكود هنا .


----------

